# Cutting pavers



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am preparing for the install on a 12 ft. diameter paver patio. I'm wondering whether renting a wet saw is worth the price, or if an angle grinder and circular saw will suffice for cutting the curves on the pavers...obviously using a masonry blade. I also have a wet saw used for cutting tile, but the depth will be an issue there. I only have to cut about 20 feet of the 36 ft circumference.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh yeah , get the rental saw and definitely get the diamond blade with it.

A couple of places around here are not open Sunday , so a 1 day rental on Saturday will get you till Monday.( it may work that way for you also )


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

cibula11 said:


> I am preparing for the install on a 12 ft. diameter paver patio. I'm wondering whether renting a wet saw is worth the price, or if an angle grinder and circular saw will suffice for cutting the curves on the pavers...obviously using a masonry blade. I also have a wet saw used for cutting tile, but the depth will be an issue there. I only have to cut about 20 feet of the 36 ft circumference.


I rented a wet saw recently, when finishing up my patio. Cost $39.99 for 4 hours. Worth EVERY penny!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can do it with a hand held thing and a few masonry cutting blades but rent a real wet saw for a weekend. Make life easy when you can.

If you want to try a toy from a box store, why not buy a wet tile/paver cutter? Cut everything, clean it up, and turn it back in for a credit card credit when done. The person at the return counter will ask few questions. 

We owe nothing to box stores for so little they give back to our communities. Buying and demanding credit hurts them not a bit. And they give nothing back to the community. Use their tools for simple projects and return them.

Thing is the cheap tools scare me. I would still rent something decent for a weekend rather than risk having cheap Chinese plastic parts of a HD warped wet saw flying at me. 

Ground circuit interrupter on the end of a wet saw please? Get it from an electrical supplier electricians visit. 

I really have nothing against the Chinese but worry the four your old working 72 hour shifts may have been tired and missed a solder connection or something in a circuit tester before it hit the packaging line for HD, Lowe's or Menards. 

Know your tools and buy or rent good ones.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

sdsester said:


> If you want to try a toy from a box store, why not buy a wet tile/paver cutter? Cut everything, clean it up, and turn it back in for a credit card credit when done. The person at the return counter will ask few questions.
> 
> We owe nothing to box stores for so little they give back to our communities. Buying and demanding credit hurts them not a bit. And they give nothing back to the community. Use their tools for simple projects and return them.


There is a two-fold problem with this:
1. It's lying. Period.
2. It's not your hated HD that takes a beating on this. It's the next guy who comes in and mistakenly thinks he's buying a new tool, but is really buying something that somebody already used.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> There is a two-fold problem with this:
> 1. It's lying. Period.
> 2. It's not your hated HD that takes a beating on this. It's the next guy who comes in and mistakenly thinks he's buying a new tool, but is really buying something that somebody already used.


Easy now, you are saying HD would repackage a cheap Chinese wet saw as new with the plastic guards that have broken on every one I have tried so far from them, even for a quick weekend missing? And they would resell to another customer?

And I am the liar in this?

I thought I made it clear I would prefer to rent a real tool I could trust. 

I am sorry, but I think the only way to get the point to box stores is to buy their tools, perhaps in a pinch or for convenience, and return them when they fail or simply do not add up to expectations. 

And by the way, take a simple carpenter's square and try to find a wet saw from HD that comes close to having a right angle between the bed and blade. How many should I drag home, return and try in the spirit of total honesty before getting frustrated and nailing them for inconvenience and time lost?

You are right though. I did stretch the limits of ethics and honesty. Just buy or rent good tools from a real tool store or rental place was the message I was trying to get across.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

sdsester said:


> Easy now, you are saying HD would repackage a cheap Chinese wet saw as new with the plastic guards that have broken on every one I have tried so far from them, even for a quick weekend missing? And they would resell to another customer?
> 
> And I am the liar in this?
> 
> ...


You're free to do what you're going to to, but I will not take a tool back to any store and lie about having used it.

I'm also a little confused as to why you keep buying these cheap Chinese tools at HD. The Milwaukee, Porter Cable & DeWALT tools I've bought there have been fine. I guess you get what you pay for.


Anyway, to the OP... Spend the $40 to rent a wet-saw. It's the honest thing to do, and it will help you get your job done right. The MK Diamond wet saw I rented did a great job.


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

sdsester: 
What you propose is dishonest.
You are correct in your statement that the big box store will not be hurt.
They only pay for the tools after they are sold, they are held on consignment.
The people hurt by 'weekend rentals' are the consumer, in that the wholesaler/distributor must absorb the cost of shipping the tool to a refurbishing center, evaluating the tool, repacking the tool and shipping the tool back to a distribution center for re-consignment. The big box store bears none of these costs, and the distributors merely pass it on...to us! In your first reply you made no mention of broken parts, substandard tools, etc. You simply suggested a use and return after the job at hand was complete.

I am not calling you dishonest, and I'm sure you always do the right thing, however giving this advice to anyone is tantamount to telling your children it's okay to steal, as long as the one they are stealing from won't notice it.
Shame on you sir!


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I think spending $40 in rental seems well worth it. When I cut the pavers, is it easiest to mark my circle and cut them in place (which is what I was planning on doing), or should I cut each one individually?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Mark them in place and then cut each one individually.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

cibula11 said:


> Thanks for the input. I think spending $40 in rental seems well worth it. When I cut the pavers, is it easiest to mark my circle and cut them in place (which is what I was planning on doing), or should I cut each one individually?


A note about the $40 rental... I went in & rented the saw about an hour before the place closed - which meant that I just needed to get it in by 9:00 AM the next morning. And that meant that, even though I didn't need the extra time, I _could have_ used the saw literally all night long. 

You will definitely want to cut each paver individually. Measure & mark. You'll inevitably screw up a few (not that I know _anything_ about that!) but you'll catch on, and you'll do great!

You're going to enjoy this. Good luck!


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

hijacking my own thread.....do you need to compact the soil before adding the base rock? It'd save me another $60 rental if I don't, but I'd rather do it the right way if that's the case.


----------



## AMDin93102 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey, how'd this project go?! I just had my yard excavated and I am close to finishing my irrigation. 

Next week there will be 9 pallets of pavers coming my way...... 

Thanks!


----------



## Char'n (Feb 9, 2012)

*really?*



sdsester said:


> You can do it with a hand held thing and a few masonry cutting blades but rent a real wet saw for a weekend. Make life easy when you can.
> 
> If you want to try a toy from a box store, why not buy a wet tile/paver cutter? Cut everything, clean it up, and turn it back in for a credit card credit when done. The person at the return counter will ask few questions.
> 
> ...


A couple of things are wrong here. Box stores do a lot for their community- Habitat for Humanity etc. You obviously just don't know what your talking about. Besides the taxes that are paid that go back into the community, they employ a lot of people. When you buy something just to use and return it, you know that your dishonest and you conscious isn't forgetting that. Basically, your a creep and putting out bad vibes for encouraging that. To cut the paver's the guy can use a Makita angle grinder (made in America). {www.findusmade.com} 

Quit being ignorant. Try not to talk/type about things you don't really know about. :thumbsup:


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Char'n said:


> A couple of things are wrong here. Box stores do a lot for their community- Habitat for Humanity etc. You obviously just don't know what your talking about. Besides the taxes that are paid that go back into the community, they employ a lot of people. When you buy something just to use and return it, you know that your dishonest and you conscious isn't forgetting that. Basically, your a creep and putting out bad vibes for encouraging that. To cut the paver's the guy can use a Makita angle grinder (made in America). {www.findusmade.com}
> 
> Quit being ignorant. Try not to talk/type about things you don't really know about. :thumbsup:


Before you call people ignorant, you may want to check the date of the last post:thumbsup:


----------

